# Textarea Trennung zu langer wörter



## jbg (5. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ist zwar nicht direkt javascript...aber im html umfeld.


Ich habe folgendes Problem:

In eine Textarea wird eine so lange zeichenkette eingegeben (ohne whitespace) dass die zeichenkette automatisch getrennt wird...(es wird also eine neue zeile angefangen).

Wenn ich diesen inhalt nun in einer html seite (genauer gesagt in einem iframe) ausgebe, wird der String eben ohne diese trennung ausgegeben und dadurch kommt er aus dem "Sichtfeld" des iframes...gibt es eine Möglichkeit die von der textarea erzeugten trennungen der wörter "mitzunehmen"?
Man kann natürlich auch eine funktion schreiben, welche nach einer bestimmten anzahl von zeichen einen umbruch hinzufügt, aber ist sowas evtl. schon vorhanden?

oder evtl. über ein attribut des iframes zu sagen, dass zu lange wörter getrennt werden?

Danke!

Gruß


----------



## Jonnsn (5. Feb 2008)

mitnehmen kann man die umbrüche imho nicht.
mit reinem html (bzw. css) würde mir auf Anhieb nur einfallen die overflow eigenschaft auf scroll zu setzen - aber umbrechen tut das natürlich nicht - nur das Layout bleibt erhalten.
ansonsten: mit php
http://www.webmaster-resource.de/tricks/php/text-nach-x-zeichen-umbrechen.php


----------



## jbg (6. Feb 2008)

ok, danke

ich werde dann wohl eine Lösung mit jsp versuchen.

gruß


----------

